# Taskleiste verschwunden [windows XP]



## Bahnschaffnerpfeife (25. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leute,

nach dem Installieren eines neuen Treibers für die Grafikkarte ist meine Taskleiste verschwunden. Auch ein Öffnen über die Systemsteuerung ist erfolglos. Das Installieren des vorherigen Treibers brachte leider auch keine Erfolg.

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?


----------



## dfd1 (25. Mai 2003)

Ist sie verschwunden, oder wurde sie nur nach unten "gezogen"?
Und: Geht die Windows-Taste noch??


----------



## Bahnschaffnerpfeife (25. Mai 2003)

Leider ist die Leiste ganz verschwunden.

Die Windows-Taste funktioniert auch nicht mehr.


----------



## dfd1 (26. Mai 2003)

Was für eine Windows-Version hast du?? Wenn NT, 2k oder XP probier mal Ctrl+Alt+Del

Falls das auch nicht geht, hat dir jemand ein nettes Proggi auf deine Platte geschmuggelt...


----------



## Bahnschaffnerpfeife (26. Mai 2003)

danke für den tip, hat aber leider auch nicht funktioniert. habe xp-version

habe mittlerweile einfach ein neues benutzerkonto erstellt. dort ist auf einmal wieder die taskleiste. jetzt werd ich dann irgendwann das alte konto löschen und hoffen, dass alles so bleib wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Mai 2003)

Machs Dir bloss noch schwerer ....

 


Auf eigene Gefahr, Registry-Tweak:

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\
StuckRects]

Diesen Baum sichern (exportieren) und dann löschen.
Windows legt die Einstellungen dann neu an (sollte es zumindest


----------

